# YES!!! Picked up our first new job in 4 months



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Ah i can relax a little bit, was getting my papers ready for unemployment phewwww.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats. 

How bout some job details.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck on the new project Little. And yeah....how a bought a few juicy details......


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to see you got some work, there are a lot of folks starving right now. I spoke with a local fella the other day and he just got foundation to dig, 1st one in 3yrs. He started doing septic pumping and porta-potties about 2yrs ago and that is the only thing keeping him afloat.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

So, whadda get?:blink:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Little, 

First, I would be asking myself if I missed something.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

cdkyle said:


> Little,
> 
> First, I would be asking myself if I missed something.


You sound like one of my Project Mangers :whistling


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

some of my highest margin jobs are bid this time of year. everybody else is full of work they bit off cheap, early season...personally, i'd much rather pick up 2-3 smaller high profit jobs this time of year, vs. lowballing my bids early season just to get work.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

So, what are ya ..... a Wal-Mart greeter ??

Give us some details.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Good for you Little. Hopfully we'll all pick up something soon. Hey wait, you got a job for me. I can operate, drink coffee and eat doughnuts at the same time:w00t:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> So, what are ya ..... a Wal-Mart greeter ??


I hope not. I was hoping I got that job. I think I'd look good in a blue smock with a yellow smile face on it.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I too say congrads to you but you said you were preparing for unemployment. How do you collect when you are self employed? Or did I read you wrong? 

Whatever the case.....good luck !!


----------



## AlarmDeb (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry fellas haha i got so excited i got up left and went camping.... well i did go camping. I don't have all the details yet but i know its a wash down station on the parkway. 

I'm not self employed, its family business, my uncles and my father is one of the supers and i'm learning.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Finally got a set of the plans. The job is a washdown station for the Parkway Maintainence vehicles in an existing maintainence yard. Pretty small job i figured probably 6 to 8 weeks worth of work. Some water, sewer, storm, and paving work. I'll take it hehe.


----------

